# 2006 gto ac problem



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

got it refilled and recharged wont blow cold took it to pep boys they told me looks like an electrical problem . anyone have an idea what it can be


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hard to say without seeing pressures on a gauge set. Clutch might not be engaging.

I'm assuming you or somebody you know used a little can to "top off" the system? If that's the case, it's very possible it's overcharged.

Go check your high pressure lines for heat, and low pressure for cold... that'll give you a start.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

It's a stupid 250 dollar switch my a/c or heat doesn't work


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

No the people at pepboys filled it n said it wouldn't click


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

It still blows hot though don't know y it wouldn't


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pep Boys "tops off" systems? That's a spooky thought.

Have you done any of the aforementioned checks?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Pep Boys "tops off" systems? That's a spooky thought.


Actually, it sounds typical for Pep Boys. Put in some freon, and then say that it "looks like an electrical problem" or that it still "wouldn't click". So now it sounds like you have an overcharged system the still doesn't work. Did the attempt to do any actual troubleshooting? I'm an HVAC/MVAC tech but it's really hard to diagnose an AC system in print. All we can really do it guess. You'll probably have to bite the bullet and take it to an AC shop or worse, the dealer.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree. Just doesn't work on AC. Pep boys isn't the best spot, hopefully you didn't pay much. 
Get it to a pro and let them take a look at it.
We could troubleshoot, but need alot more info.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Did they even put any dye in it to check for leaks? If it was truely low on refrigerant they should have put dye in so you can check with the black light... otherwise they're breaking a few major EPA rules.

If it doesn't have a leak, then they charged you to smurf up your system by overcharging it. Did they even throw gagues on it to check high and low side pressures?


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

well i have an extended warranty which is the main reason i took it got charged 100$ DEDUCTIBLE BUT I HAD GOT MY STARTER CHANGED CUZ IT WOULD LAG . THEY JUST TOLD ME THEY CHECKED IT N FILLED IT IMA JUST HAVE TO TAKE IT TO THE DEALER


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

If its overcharged what would have to be done?


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

Havnt done any of the checks sounds kinda confusing been busy


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If it's overcharged it would have to be collected and refilled to spec.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

pressure switch?


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for all the info gonna get it checked i'll let you knw what it was


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

Pressure lines are good ac compressor just won't click on


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

So i took it to the dealer n they told me it is the wiring


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

so the condenssor had a hole in it n the reciever line was broken


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bossin said:


> so the condenssor had a hole in it n the reciever line was broken


And Pep Boys couldn't find that?? They must suck even worse than I had always believed......


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Harharhar! Epic phail. I thought Kalifornia didn't let you simply "top off" a system by state law... I know Wisconsin doesn't.


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

idk but dealer charged me $1005.00 but i only pay 100$ DEDUCTIBLE CUHZ OF MY WARRANT  SO ITS KOO BLOWING COLD NOW


----------



## TJMont (Jul 12, 2016)

I've been looking through the forum and haven't come across a post with my problem yet. Maybe you guys can point me in the right direction. I don't know much about the workings of the a/c but I can tell that my compressor is engaging and disengaging every couple of seconds. It blows cold only when it wants to and that seems to be about 10% of the time that it is on, which down here New Orleans is all the time. I did buy one of those recharge kits thinking that it was low on freon but when I hooked it up to check the gauge it was in the red area and meant that the compressor wasn't on. When I heard the compressor kick on the needle would move closer the green range but stayed in red, then it would kick off and jump further into the red. Any help would be appreciated before I bring it in and spend more money than I want to.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

TJMont said:


> I've been looking through the forum and haven't come across a post with my problem yet. Maybe you guys can point me in the right direction. I don't know much about the workings of the a/c but I can tell that my compressor is engaging and disengaging every couple of seconds. It blows cold only when it wants to and that seems to be about 10% of the time that it is on, which down here New Orleans is all the time. I did buy one of those recharge kits thinking that it was low on freon but when I hooked it up to check the gauge it was in the red area and meant that the compressor wasn't on. When I heard the compressor kick on the needle would move closer the green range but stayed in red, then it would kick off and jump further into the red. Any help would be appreciated before I bring it in and spend more money than I want to.


Make sure your fans and cooling system are working properly. My A/C would work sometimes and then the compressor would just shut off and start blowing hot air. One of my electric fans wasn't working and I had a pin hole in my radiator. Replaced fans and radiator and it was good for 6 months and started doing it again. I checked the 3 fan relays on the fuse panel under the hood and had blown one of them. Ordered a new one off of ebay for $15, popped it in and A/C has been working ever since.

It may be something wrong with your actual A/C system... But I would start by checking the electric fans and the relays. Especially if it looks like there the freon was good when the compressor was on. If the fans don't kick on like the're supposed to your compressor won't turn on. Or if the car is cool enough (either fresh start or driving down the road with the wind keeping it cool) the compressor will work until it heats up and shuts off when you stop at a light or if it's parked.

To check the fans... when you turn the A/C on, both fans should immediately kick on and go to high speed. if only 1 fan is blowing, or they don't kick into high when the compressor comes on you know to start with fixing the fans first, first relays, and if they are good, then the actual fans as you may have blown a fan motor.

If all that checks out then you know to start looking at the actual A/C system.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

From what I've seen if you're at speed the fans don't need to come on. If it was idle or stop and go traffic fans could be it but if it's on the freeway it wouldn't be likely. It sounds to me like someone else with a recharge kit overcharged it. Air getting in the system can do that as well. . and yes you can have air leak into a dynamic pressurized system. I've done the can thing myself before to get by. I was formerly in refrigeration and it's not a simple thing anymore with the gases they use today. They can fractionalize meaning there are different sized molecules of different gases and because of that a leak for instance will leak out more of one component than another. The only "correct" way to charge a system today is to recover, vacuum and recharge with the correct amount. That said I might accidentally bleed out some until it stays down in the green. A real recharge would be the best answer though.


----------



## James Lucas (Jul 27, 2017)

Im having an issue with my 06. AC was blowing cold when i turn my car off and then the next morning the ac was vlowing hot. Want take a charge. Someone please help. Both fans are blowing. Is there something that needs to be dont to get the system to engage to atleast accept the charge


----------

